# ‘pr’ se7ens screaming of the lambs hannibal



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

My newest addition
























































his sire and dam
http://sevensinsapbt.wix.com/sevensinsapbt#!turtlexspike/ce3h


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Will Graham is the dog lover, although I suppose that doesn't have the same ring to it. 

Nice looking pup!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Will Graham is the dog lover, although I suppose that doesn't have the same ring to it.
> 
> Nice looking pup!


I honestly have a lot of love for Will Graham too, lol... he is named after hannibal from the tv. series not the movie... lol... thank you


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Very pretty eyes!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the biggest thing for Will Graham/Hugh Dancy *drools*

Beautiful little guy, I also have a thing for how his ears are taped/covered.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, stunning! Those eyes and coat color *drool*


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Pass that towel ((( Drooling :hail: )))


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Head tilt<3
















LOl he was chasing his leash


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

He is absolutely gorgeous!! That color + his eyes are just wow!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

ok this thread needs to be closed down " no more overload on cuteness allowed " lol ...


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> ok this thread needs to be closed down " no more overload on cuteness allowed " lol ...


I agree. I can't handle all this cuteness.

Also, the blue of his collar/leash is the PERFECT color for him.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a beauty! Such piercing eyes.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy, and I'm really digging that crop job!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Always gorgeous !!! that is the same ear crop that Adele has.. as a puppy they she held them like devil horns like your little pup lol ... every one gave me constant trouble that it was a bad crop job.. The breeder said nonsense they will be fine. As Adele's head grew she grew into her ears just fine... so don't let anyone give you any smack for the devil horns.... they fine


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Love the intensity of the eyes and his bone structure!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy! love his color and his eyes! cant wait to watch him grow up! How does Loki like him?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheee, how exciting! Their dogs are just beautiful, can't wait to see this lovely kid grow up.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, his crop is already starting to look better


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Such a handsome and stunning little guy! Are you planning on doing anything special with him?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am hoping to show him in adba and ukc. Also do weight pull, and frisbee and maybe dabble in some dock diving as well


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

4oq4444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So adorable!

How are all your dogs handling the new pup?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He is growing so much! I LOVE that in the photo of Loki and Hannibal playing tug, Loki's tail is sticking STRAIGHT up. Hahaaa! 
Loki's being a great big brother.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

love love


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Adjecyca1 said:


>


OMG, this one. He is so stunning!

I don't think I've ever seen a dog with more amazing eyes *drool*


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome pictures! What a beauty!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

More pics! Also, stories! What's it like living with him? Biggest achievements and challenges so far? Can I just live vicariously through you please?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

always happy for new pictures.... <3


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG!!! HE IS GORGEOUS!!! he grew up so quickly


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW! He's grown so much! I absolutely love him; so handsome. I love his spotty nose!


----------

